# Royal Regiment of Canada - Dieppe - Request



## RCN Sailor (21 Jun 2014)

Hello gang. I am presently researching a Dieppe casualty of the Royals. The man was born on the Isle of Mann in 1909 but the family moved to Canada soon after. The 1921 census show the family living at 101 Hamilton St., Toronto East.

The man's name was Charles Enos Christian and he was a career soldier having earned the Efficiency Medal prior to his death in August of 1942.

I have been lead to believe the Toronto papers published detailed reports concerning the after math of the raid including in some cases pictures of men from the Toronto area who were there.

I would like to request your assistance  to add to the personal information concerning this soldier who now lies in the Dieppe cemetery. Any and all assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Jun 2014)

Try this link.

http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/military-heritage/second-world-war/second-world-war-dead-1939-1947/Pages/item.aspx?IdNumber=6223&


----------



## RCN Sailor (21 Jun 2014)

Hmmm link does not work for me.

Ed


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2014)

RCN Sailor said:
			
		

> I have been lead to believe the Toronto papers published detailed reports concerning the after math of the raid including in some cases pictures of men from the Toronto area who were there.



The ( online ) Star reports his mother ( Susan ) at 210 Glebeholme Blvd. Later in 1942 moved to 549 Broadview Ave. 

Edit

The link posted by Old Sweat works for me. The Dieppe casualty lists show his middle name of Enos.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Jun 2014)

The link shows only some basic data, including his middle initial, but not middle name. Usually one can at least see the casualty's enlistment document, but this is not the case here. Wonder why as this is the first case like this I have come across. It does however show the Library and Archives Canada file reference for his personnel file


----------



## RCN Sailor (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks guys. I got the link to work but the info there is not very different from the CWGC site. I do have the man's service file but was hoping some here might be better informed than I regarding the Royals and perhaps access to the toronto papers.

Cheers Ed


----------

